# Brought home new puppy--not eating a lot...



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I picked up my Maltese, Tyler, from the breeder on Tuesday and he's not eating a lot. The breeder was giving him a handful twice a day. I'm using a 1/4 cup. He'll eat a little, or out of my hand and that's it. Last night, I fed him at 5:30 and he ate a tiny bit, then kept going back every so often and finally finished his bowl at 10:30. This morning, he barely ate--I got him to eat from my hand--maybe half of the 1/4 cup? Any suggestions/thoughts? He does not seem sick at all--very playful and loving! He did have his shots on Tuesday and threw up in the car on the way home Thursday with us--a long hour and 20 minute car ride, which he is not used to. The food we have, that the breeder gave us, is Nutro Natural choice--small breed puppy. I have not given him anything else yet.

Thanks!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't had a puppy since 1996.  But I remembered initially being worried how little he seemed to eat. I think I just wasn't used to such a tiny creature.

I would have recommended having him checked by a vet when you brought him home, but of course it's now Saturday afternoon. 

So maybe some other members of this forum, with more immediate puppy experience, can answer you better. here are some things it would be good to tell us:

How big is your pup? Is he drinking, peeing and pooping appropriate amounts? Is his nose runny? How do his eyes look? Do you have a thermometer you could use for him in case of serious worries?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

How much does he weigh? I can't remember what the recommendations are per size, but maybe he is getting enough. I would ask the vet how much (if you haven't already). Also, make sure to have some NutraCal on hand if he's not eating enough and show signs of hypoglycemia. Instead of free feeding (leaving food available all the time), try only putting the 1/4 cup down for him for 15 minutes. If he doesn't eat, take it back up until next feeding. For a young puppy, I think it's best to feed three times a day and later on, switch to twice a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think he also might be adjusting to his new home. If he is eating and drinking that is good. I would watch him for the next few days and entice him to eat as much as possible. How old is he? YOu might want to moisten it a little with water.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Get Nutra Cal and put a bit on your finger and put it in his mouth daily….. He can get hypoglycemia if he doesn't get enough food. This will supplement it to help him. I would take him to the vet the first sign of lethargy or dizziness. Read up on hypoglycemia asap. Hope your pup starts eating SOON!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would get some canned food of the same brand and add on top of the kibble. And definitely have NutraCal on hand for when he doesn't eat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

puppydoll said:


> Get Nutra Cal and put a bit on your finger and put it in his mouth daily….. He can get hypoglycemia if he doesn't get enough food. This will supplement it to help him. I would take him to the vet the first sign of lethargy or dizziness. Read up on hypoglycemia asap. Hope your pup starts eating SOON!!


Nutrical should only be used when his blood sugar drops too low and he is in danger of hypoglycemia. It will fill him up so he won't want to eat his real food, so his blood sugar will just crash again. He needs carbohydrates and protein to stabilize his blood sugar, not a quick sugar fix unless his gums are pale and he is lethargic.

Bailey's breeder recommended Gerber toddler chicken sticks. They were a lifesaver those first few days when Bailey didn't want to eat. Eventually I broke them up and mixed them in with his kibble and he would eat that.

Even if you have to hand feed kibble to get him started, it's important for him to eat real food.

How old he is? 

FYI, at some point you might want to switch the food his breeder recommended. Nutro has had lots of scary recalls. Google it for more information.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to ask if you've taken your puppy to the vet yet. It's important to have a vet examine your puppy right away to make sure that he is healthy, free of parasites, etc. In fact, most reputable breeders require a vet visit within the first couple of days as part of their health guarantee.

Any underlying health issue can affect a puppy's appetite.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone:

Thanks for all of the answers and suggestions.

Tyler is 9 weeks old and 2 pounds and he went to the Vet on Tuesday, had the last shots needed, and got a clean bill of health and release--the breeder explained. He doesn't have any of the symptoms you all described for Hypoglycemia. His nose is wet and cold, eyes clear and seemingly happy. He's pooping and peeing regularly. In fact, he's starting to know to pee on the wee wee pads.

Im concerned about picking up food after 15 minutes for dinner. What if he's hungry later this evening? He did eat a little more this evening, but not the entire 1/4 cup. The breeder said she's been giving him a handful, the bag says 1/2 a cup a day. I guess a 1/4 cup could be slightly more than a handful.

I didn't call the vet yet because he is eating a little, just not the full amount--he also shows no sign of illness. He seems to like to eat a little and then go back to it--is that a bad habit to get him in?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Thanks for all of the answers and suggestions.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize he was that young. He should still be with his mother for a few more weeks. But instead of giving his food 2-3 times a day, try breaking up the whole day's worth of food equally into four feedings, spreading those throughout the day. 

Have you taken him to the vet yet yourself or was it the person you brought him from who did? He really should be seen by the vet that you will be using. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

The breeder's vet gave him the release-she separated him from the mom prior to my picking him up, as well as his 2 sisters. Originally, the Vet said the 17th, but they gave him a 5 in one shot and said he was very healthy and gave the green light. I spoke to my vet about everything and he said to bring him after the holidays--I have an appointment on January 3rd.

I will take your advice on the 4 times a day--as I said, he seems to take little breaks. For example,for dinner tonight, he ate some of it, went and made a pee pee, then went back to it--just a couple of kibble, then played a little, then had a little more and now he's sleeping.

He seems to be adjusting and vies for my attention, which I've been giving him, so I think he's getting to used to me as his "mom."

I'm not used to puppies. I adopted my other dog who passed 9 months ago when he was 8 months old--before that, our family dog was a puppy, but I was 10 years old. My other dog--even at 8 months ate everything in his bowl in 2 seconds every time and was always hungry!!! That's probably why I'm so nervous!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Forgot to mention that he's also been dewormed.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Your puppy is not from a reputable breeder. Puppies in the USA, if bred from reputable Maltese breeders are not allowed to be released before 12 weeks of age.

A 9 week old puppy is so tiny and like a newborn baby. Seriously - he is like a newborn.

A 9 week toy breed puppy is nothing like a 9 week medium or large breed puppy. Toy breeds need extra time with their mothers. Many don't have many baby teeth until 10 weeks....

He won't regulate his own body temp until 12 weeks, so please make sure you are keeping tabs on the room temp, especially at night. Does he sleep with you in your room?

Eating - please keep food down for him. Let him graze. Measure the food out, but let him graze and eat what he needs. Even if you have to give a little more. But measure it so you know how much he ate in one day.

You may need to wet the food with some warm water (not all of it - measure out a few table spoons). Or pulverize it in a food processor and then add warm water to make a paste. If not, use wet food that is the exact same as the dry... Give a table spoon 4 times a day, if he doesn't' eat it in 20-30 minutes, pick it up, throw it out. But offer the wet to help him while he is still so young. That is important.

Also, please keep blankets out of his crate or sleep space when you cannot watch him. He is still young enough to suffocate....

Please do not give this puppy another 5 way shot.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. Maltese puppies should stay with their mom and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. Vets and breeders should never "release them" as the American Maltese Association requires ethical breeders keep Maltese puppies until they are at least 12 weeks old.

But that is water under the bridge now. He is home with you. What is his name?

Picking up food after only 15 minutes is something you do with much older puppies who may be finicky, not with a 9 week old puppy. At his age it is important that he eats something every few hours to keep his blood sugar stable. Hand feed him his kibble soaked in water, Gerber chicken sticks, anything to keep his tummy full. Hypoglycemia is a real concern in puppies for the first three months, longer if a puppy is very small. Be sure to check his gums regularly to make sure they are nice and pink. Puppies sleep a lot, but they should also have fits of energy. If he seems lethargic, that can be a sign of low blood sugar. That's when you need Nutri-cal, followed by a good meal of protein and carbs. At 2 lbs. at 9 weeks he is a big boy boy, though, and more what a typical 12 week old Maltese would weigh so that is good. Make sure he isn't left alone for too long a stretch at at time. Does he sleep in the bedroom with you? A little crate on your nightstand or even on your bed is a good idea so you can check him during the night. If you work during the day, make arrangements for someone to check on him frequently during the day until he is older.

When did he get that 5 in 1 vaccination? Right before he was sent home? That worries me. Maltese should never have lepto or corona which are part of the 5 in 1 vaccination. 

If I read your post correctly, you have not actually taken him to your own vet? I would absolutely do that asap and not wait until after the holidays.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my. Puppies aren't supposed to be even starting their vaccination series until they are 9 weeks. And they really need to be separated by at least 3 weeks minimum. No combination vaccines. 

Like Marj said, do NOT pick up the food after 15 minutes. That is only for adult dogs. Toy breed puppies can go hypoglycemic really really quickly so they need to eat several small meals a day. I'm afraid your vet or the breeders vet (not sure whose vet is being referred to) is very familiar with toy breeds. In conjunction with being too young to be away from mom, he's also probably not feeling 100% from the massive amount of vaccines given at one time. Be very vigilant with him and do what you can to coax him to eat. Nutrical is something you really want to have on hand. I would do canned for over kibble.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

His name is Tyler. Definitely no lethargy--I know that well from my last baby. I read about the 12 weeks, some said 10--he's 9 and the doctor said it was okay, so hopefully that's okay. He had a distemper shot on Tuesday--the 5 in 1 was the first shot, which the doctor told her to get. I let my doctor know all that was happening and he felt all was okay. I had spoken about some concerns that others in the forum had expressed. He told me to bring home after the holidays--unless something was wrong. He really does seem to be okay--happy and healthy. I do have him sleeping with me. I have an ex pen, which I use to close off a portion of the area near my bed. I have his bed on the floor next to mine and 4 wee wee pads. The first night, he tried jumping up towards me and cried most of the night, last night was a bit better. Maybe an hour to get him down to sleep and he woke up maybe twice crying. I haven't left him alone yet. I wanted to give him a few days to settle and adjust. I read in a book that when I do go out, start with 5 minutes and then do it in 5 minute increments each day. I work from home, so that's definitely not an issue--I was also planning on keeping leaving to a bare minimum through the holidays. My boyfriend is running errands. His concern is that Tyler will get separation anxiety--he already seems pretty attached to me. One of us will be here if the other needs to go out. Maybe I'll try to go out to dinner--a couple of hours out in a week or two.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Forgot to ask...where do I buy Nutrocal? Her Vet is in Rancho Cucagmonga, CA, mine is VCA West LA in Los Angeles.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

A 9 week old Maltese puppy should not be left alone like an older puppy who you would be crate training or getting used to being left....

a 9 weeker should still be with his mother and siblings for 3 weeks. I know it seems like 3 weeks isn't a big deal, but it is.... These last 3 weeks your puppy would have been learning "Dog 101" and "the rules" for canine world (bite inhibition, house training, etc).... 

It sounds like you have a good set up. I'd recommend keeping the holidays quiet and just letting him adjust to his new surroundings and people.

If it wasn't clear in my post above: Keep the dry food down all the time. It was only the wet food that I put a time limit on... so that it isn't going bad.

And Nutracal can be purchased at most pet stores (Petsmart, Pet Club, PetCo).... might be called something else like Puppy Caloric Replacement or something.

But like others said: ONLY use it if absolutely necessary. It isn't good to use just on days you arent sure if he ate enough or isn't eating enough.

Sometimes I will use a tiny smear (barely visable, just a wipe) of it for Grace to peak her appetite. But I didn't start this until she was older and got vet OK to do.

Try the Gerber chicken sticks if he is turning away food....


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I stand corrected. No, I wouldn't take up the food after 15 minutes. I would just make sure that he is going to his food bowl and eating AT LEAST four times a day while he's so young. As I stated in my second reply, I was thinking he was older. Keep in mind, his little tummy is very small and he can only put so much in it at a time. If he's peeing, pooping, playing, leaving the food to go pee and coming back to eat again, it sounds like he's doing ok. When it's time for more shots, I would talk to the vet about spacing them apart. Some here will also warn you not to get the Leptospirosis vaccine. Leila had already gotten it when I first read that and she did fine. But please read the topics here on that first. Also, I always have Leila pretreated with Benadryl before getting vaccines to prevent an allergic reaction. I'm so sorry about the loss of your other dog! I hope I didn't word anything else wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> His name is Tyler. Definitely no lethargy--I know that well from my last baby. I read about the 12 weeks, some said 10--he's 9 and the doctor said it was okay, so hopefully that's okay. He had a distemper shot on Tuesday--the 5 in 1 was the first shot, which the doctor told her to get.


So at nine weeks Tyler has already had two sets of vaccinations? He is way too young. Puppies get antibodies that protect them from disease from nursing. If vaccinations are given too soon after weaning those antibodies block the vaccines and they are useless. Vaccinations should not even be started until a Maltese puppy is 9-10 weeks old, another reason why they should stay with their moms until 12 weeks. 

_*In one study of a cross section of different puppies the age at which they were able to respond to a vaccine and develop protection covered a wide period of time. At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks of age, 95% of the puppies could be immunized. 

*_Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs

Since a puppy can't be fully immunized until about 19 weeks, poor little Tyler will probably have to be overvaccinated.

Please take this schedule to your new vet:

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W. Jean Dodds, DVM

Unfortunately it sounds like Tyler's breeder and her vet don't know much about toy breed puppies. That is why it is especially important to take him to your own vet asap.

As far as eating, Cheerios (just good old fashioned Cheerios, not the new sugary varieties) are also good to have on hand along with Gerber chicken sticks. Fiber/carbs help stabilize blood sugars and most puppies will eat Cheerios. My first Maltese was diabetic and needed insulin shots twice a day. Cheerios were a standby snack, especially if her blood glucose dropped too low.

If you don't have Nutrical on hand, a little pancake syrup, jelly; Karo syrup syrup or even a tube of cake frosting will bring his sugar up quickly if he becomes hypoglycemic. Pay special attention after he has been playing as that is when his blood sugar is most likely to drop if he isn't eating well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks for all the tips and the information. My vet is really good and didn't seem alarmed by his shots. I'll discuss with him when I see him. Tyler seems okay--there's no red flags for me in his disposition.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help and your kind words about my life--probably the most difficult thing I've gone through in my life. I'll definitely talk to my vet about his shots and everything else. I trust him--he's a great doctor and head of the interns at the hospital. He helped me with my other dog with his last few days and was amazing. I had been going to another doctor there and him when the other wasn't available. After the whole thing with my other dog, I will continue with him. BTW, Tyler is now finding his voice! He's been really quiet and barked several times a little while ago. It is true, he's 2 pounds with a tiny tummy, maybe a little at a time is all he can manage. I also read that they teeth, so maybe that's it too. He's biting a lot. Thanks again!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I ask what your other dog's breed was?

Many GOOD vets are not good TOY BREED Vets. 

They think "one size fits all"... a puppy is a puppy....and it doesn't.... and they aren't.

Toy breed puppies mature slower than other size puppies.

And Maltese are known for being sensitive to vaccines. So I do hope you print out the vaccine schedule Marj gave you... Please don't just hope your puppy will be one of the few who aren't sensitive to them. A reaction to a vaccine has potential to be a lifelong health issue.

I hope you do some reading around the site to learn more about your little fluff.... and please ask questions.

His biting - part of it is teething, part of it is his age: This is the age they tumble and bite each other to learn about that.

Carry safe things for him to teeth/chew on in your pocket. And when he bites, gently say no, and then offer something that is okay for him to bite. It's a lot like having a baby - patience and distraction 

keep us updated...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Of course, he was a Chihuahua. I hadn't read that they're sensitive to vaccines--that's good to know. According to the breeder, he had no reactions either time. He cried the first time, not the second. I read that with the biting you replace what he's biting with a toy, so I've been doing that with some toys I bought home that are supposed to be good for teething/puppies. I'm keeping a keen eye on him. I'll definitely bring that information to his doctor's appt. The hospital I go to is a specialty, state-of-the-art facility. I'm sure that they have experts in the toy breeds and I know they consult with one another. I'll make sure to ask about that too. I'll keep you posted on his progress. Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks so much for your help and your kind words about my life--probably the most difficult thing I've gone through in my life. I'll definitely talk to my vet about his shots and everything else. I trust him--he's a great doctor and head of the interns at the hospital. He helped me with my other dog with his last few days and was amazing. I had been going to another doctor there and him when the other wasn't available. After the whole thing with my other dog, I will continue with him. BTW, Tyler is now finding his voice! He's been really quiet and barked several times a little while ago. It is true, he's 2 pounds with a tiny tummy, maybe a little at a time is all he can manage. I also read that they teeth, so maybe that's it too. He's biting a lot. Thanks again!


I'm glad you have a vet you trust. You can't change the breeder you got Tyler from or the care he has already received, but with the help of a good vet you can make good informed decisions about his care going forward.

Thanks goodness Tyler is already two pounds at nine weeks. His larger size will be a real advantage over the next month or so.

Ah yes, biting......another reason he should have stayed with his mom and littermates longer. Puppies miss important socialization lessons when they are taken away from their moms too soon. One of the most important ones is bite inhibition. Instead of having his mom or a sibling to bite and learn the hard way that is a no no, he is biting you. You will have to teach him bite inhibition yourself.

Search "bite inhibition" here. We have had lots of threads on it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/156114-willys-biting-problem.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...128986-puppy-biting-while-playing-normal.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/118371-my-dog-abuses-me.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/115330-h-e-l-p-m-e-behavior-problem.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/102930-need-help-biting-puppy.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/98059-im-my-wits-end.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what I've learned from 20+ years of being owned by Maltese: most traditional vets follow what they learn in school and professional development and those regimens are not designed for toy breed dogs; they are "one size fits all" and that is not true when you are comparing a 6 pound toy breed with an 80 pound golden retriever. 

For toy breeds, vaccinate sparingly and only when necessary. Your little one has already been given too many vaccines. Going forward, do not do combo vaccines and you might even consider titer prior to the next shots. Because your pup was so young, it's possible the immunity did not "take" but I would rather be safe than deal with the health impacts of over-vaccination. 

There have been research studies documenting that toy breed dogs have a higher incidence of adverse effects from vaccinations than do larger breed dogs, so we tend to be very cautious when it comes to over vaccination. There are auto-immune disorders in toy breed dogs where researchers are beginning to see evidence of vaccinations as a trigger. What's done is done, but you will need to be the advocate for your dog so that he stays healthy going forward and balance the need for a vaccination with the risks. 

If possible, find a vet who has a lot of experience with toy breeds (not the vet that your breeder uses based on what you've told us.) An integrative vet would be ideal.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

My vet is not the same as the breeder--she lives around 60 miles from me. I go to a great specialty hospital--VCA West LA. I'll talk to my doctor about the vaccines and the toy breed specialist differences.

Good news on the eating--I started out this morning with an 1/8th of a cup and he hardly touched it. That was around 8:30 PST--he hardly ate it. It's now 10:20 and I tried adding a little water and microwaving it. He ate the entire leftover amount. He seemed to want a little more, so I gave him some more and he ate just a little bit more.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> My vet is not the same as the breeder--she lives around 60 miles from me. I go to a great specialty hospital--VCA West LA. I'll talk to my doctor about the vaccines and the toy breed specialist differences.
> 
> Good news on the eating--I started out this morning with an 1/8th of a cup and he hardly touched it. That was around 8:30 PST--he hardly ate it. It's now 10:20 and I tried adding a little water and microwaving it. He ate the entire leftover amount. He seemed to want a little more, so I gave him some more and he ate just a little bit more.


Hooray!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Really good advice from Marj. 
My Lisi is one who can't do vaccines. . . lots of issues. Otherwise she is healthy as a horse, and as loud as an elephant! :HistericalSmiley:
I, for one, would not recommend Benadryl before vaccines as it can mask a problem w/anaphylatic reactions until the damage is done---but I know others who would disagree w/this. I don't know that it would help or hurt a dog who was NOT prone to serious reactions.
Considering that your 9 wk. old puppy had a 5/1 shot & was dewormed I am amazed that he is doing so well and eating as much as he is. 
I am glad you are a new member & I hope you stick around & keep doing your research. Welcome!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Really good advice from Marj.
> My Lisi is one who can't do vaccines. . . lots of issues. Otherwise she is healthy as a horse, and as loud as an elephant! :HistericalSmiley:
> I, for one, would not recommend Benadryl before vaccines as it can mask a problem w/anaphylatic reactions until the damage is done---but I know others who would disagree w/this. I don't know that it would help or hurt a dog who was NOT prone to serious reactions.
> Considering that your 9 wk. old puppy had a 5/1 shot & was dewormed I am amazed that he is doing so well and eating as much as he is.
> I am glad you are a new member & I hope you stick around & keep doing your research. Welcome!


I'm not trying to get into a debate on it, but that's not correct. Benadryl PREVENTS a possible anaphylactic reaction from even happening if the dog is allergic to the vaccine. We give Benadryl (or Solumedrol) all the time at the hospital to patients going to heart caths or other procedures who've had allergic reactions to the IVP dye in the past in order to prevent it again even if it was anaphylactic the time they weren't premedicated. Same thing if they need a medication they are allergic to. I had even had a patient who even went into anaphylactic shock while she was on a chemo drip and a code had to be called. The doctor had us wait several hours, premedicate her, then restart the drip. She was fine that time. This isn't the only one either that I've known of personally, just an example.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

I too got my pup at a young age from a BYB. (Didn't know the difference between an ethical breeder and a BYB before joining this site. Luckily, my pup made it through those early weeks without incident and is very healthy.) 

One of the best pieces of advice I got from the breeder and this site was to slightly wet my pup's kibble and microwave it for 10-15 secs. Let it cool before you give it to them and it helps them manage chewing since at 9 and 10 weeks they do not have all of their teeth. My pup is now 22 weeks (5 1/2 months) and can eat dry kibble with no problem. So I think if you keep this up you won't have a problem with getting your fluff to eat more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and I've been reading throughout the site on biting, crating/ex-pen. I've got an ex-pen, keeping me up at night, etc. I have a problem with giving in to the crying--I need to work on that, so I'll be able to leave the house and so I don't aide in creating separation anxiety. I'll definitely continue to utilize the site for questions as they arise.

I'm so happy he's eating--the warming and water did the trick. He finished the rest, so 1/4 cup so far today. I'll give him dinner with 1/4 cup and leave it for him to nibble on.

Apparently, no reactions to the shots. I think he's done with them, but I'll confirm everything with my doctor. I'll ask him about the Benadryl if we need any more shots. Fingers crossed he continues to have good health and we just have typical puppy issues!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That sounds great! It's good to hear that he's eating so well today.  We love happy updates. And we love pictures, too!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and I've been reading throughout the site on biting, crating/ex-pen. I've got an ex-pen, keeping me up at night, etc. I have a problem with giving in to the crying--I need to work on that, so I'll be able to leave the house and so I don't aide in creating separation anxiety. I'll definitely continue to utilize the site for questions as they arise.
> 
> I'm so happy he's eating--the warming and water did the trick. He finished the rest, so 1/4 cup so far today. I'll give him dinner with 1/4 cup and leave it for him to nibble on.
> 
> Apparently, no reactions to the shots. I think he's done with them, but I'll confirm everything with my doctor. I'll ask him about the Benadryl if we need any more shots. Fingers crossed he continues to have good health and we just have typical puppy issues!



At this age - his crying needs attention.

He would be with his mother and she would attend to his needs when he cried.

So for 3 more weeks, please try your best to pick him up and cuddle him when he cries. You can work on gentle separation and building confidence at 12/14 weeks.

Just be patient.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, okay. I have no problem picking him up and cuddling him when he cries. What's your suggestion for when I go to sleep? I've enclosed him with the pen, so he doesn't get hurt. His bed is right next to mine. He seems to want to be in my bed with me, but that would be too dangerous.

Also, what should I do about leaving the house? If need be, I can stay with him, but I'm not sure if that will make things worse 4 weeks out when he's a bit older. I've been sending my boyfriend out for things we want/need. I can continue that or switch with him or we can try to leave in short increments, which I read is how we should do it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> Oh, okay. I have no problem picking him up and cuddling him when he cries. What's your suggestion for when I go to sleep? I've enclosed him with the pen, so he doesn't get hurt. His bed is right next to mine. He seems to want to be in my bed with me, but that would be too dangerous.
> 
> Also, what should I do about leaving the house? If need be, I can stay with him, but I'm not sure if that will make things worse 4 weeks out when he's a bit older. I've been sending my boyfriend out for things we want/need. I can continue that or switch with him or we can try to leave in short increments, which I read is how we should do it.


About the 2nd or 3rd night after we got Leila, I figured out what worked best for us. I put her in her soft sided crate on the center of the bed next to my pillow so she could see me. When she started to cry, I unzipped it enough to put my fingers in and rub her head and she would go immediately back to sleep. I also had a little cat bed inside that carrier so she could snuggle up to it's soft sides. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd like him to get accustomed to sleeping in a bed next to me--my boyfriend is anti the dog sleeping in the bed. It's funny, night number one was bed, 2 not bad, last night he was up every 1 hour 45 minutes from 12:15 to 6:40--brutal! He's sleeping a lot today, so I hope tonight isn't the same--I've got a 7am conference call!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If your vet says he is finished with his puppy vaccinations, get a NEW VET. he is not finished - last one needs to be given at 16 weeks. Until then, he is not protected from parvo. 

Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> I'd like him to get accustomed to sleeping in a bed next to me--my boyfriend is anti the dog sleeping in the bed. It's funny, night number one was bed, 2 not bad, last night he was up every 1 hour 45 minutes from 12:15 to 6:40--brutal! He's sleeping a lot today, so I hope tonight isn't the same--I've got a 7am conference call!


Since you're home with him during the day, you can try to get him on your schedule. If he's awake more and playing during the day hopefully he will sleep better at night. I used to play with Bailey before bedtime to tire him out. An empty water bottle was a favorite. Bailey was 12 weeks when he came home, though, which made a huge difference. He was already paper trained by copying his mom. I had a soft pen right next to my bed that was big enough for his bed and a pad. He fussed the first night because it as strange to him, but slept through he night his second night home. He would use his pads all by himself during the night when he had to potty. 

I don't know what your housebreaking strategy is, but tiny puppies have tiny bladders. Bailey used to use his pads frequently during the night. As he got older the wet spots got fewer and fewer and by the time he was about six months old he could hold it all night.

Having 9 week old puppy will be very challenging, but things will get better as he gets older.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> If your vet says he is finished with his puppy vaccinations, get a NEW VET. he is not finished - last one needs to be given at 16 weeks. Until then, he is not protected from parvo.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I agree. Please reread the information and link I posted last night. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...e-new-puppy-not-eating-lot-2.html#post3046122


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am going to show my doctor what he's taken and he'll let me know what I need next. I'm bringing the info you gave me, as well as the vaccine chart from the breeder's doctor.

He sleeps a lot during the day, like today he's sleeping a lot. He seems super tired today. I'm training him to go on wee wee pads. The breeder started him, so he's been pretty good about it. I show him after he eats or drinks, sometimes he's even going on his own. That's why I chose the ex pen, if he has to pee pee in the middle of the night, he can. As a matter of fact, he did so around 4 this morning. I like the idea of the dog being able to go when he needs to--I did that with my first dog. In reading through some of the threads, I read to put one of my shirts in the pen/crate. I tried that when I took a shower today. He was crying--even though my boyfriend was right near him. I came out and gave him my pajama top/tshirt and he stopped crying. I'll try that tonight with the shirt I'm wearing. BTW, thanks for all of your help/tips--I really appreciate it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

He is going to sleep a lot.

But since you are home with him, I'd try doing little play sessions during the day so that he is getting exercise. If you have an area in your home without carpet that you can close him in, maybe let him follow you around that room for a bit. Encourage him to come to you.

Then play with him before bed to tire him out.

But he will still get up a few times at night.

A warm water bottle in a towel can work... he may be getting cold at night, and is used to sleeping with his mom and mates.

No heating pads! But a warm water bottle wrapped in a towel can do wonders.

Like Marj said - a 9 weeker is hard work. But it will get better.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, I'll try that--thanks.

Do you guys know why he might be dry heaving? He did it last night and just now. I thought he was going to throw up and then nothing--unless he swallowed it. 

P.S. He ate his whole dinner--warmed it again with a little water!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Also, he's definitely getting a lot of play time and exercise. He's running around like a loon! He goes in circles from the kitchen to the living room and we play fetch, which he's pretty good at already!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> I am going to show my doctor what he's taken and he'll let me know what I need next. I'm bringing the info you gave me, as well as the vaccine chart from the breeder's doctor.
> 
> He sleeps a lot during the day, like today he's sleeping a lot. He seems super tired today. I'm training him to go on wee wee pads. The breeder started him, so he's been pretty good about it. I show him after he eats or drinks, sometimes he's even going on his own. That's why I chose the ex pen, if he has to pee pee in the middle of the night, he can. As a matter of fact, he did so around 4 this morning. I like the idea of the dog being able to go when he needs to--I did that with my first dog. In reading through some of the threads, I read to put one of my shirts in the pen/crate. I tried that when I took a shower today. He was crying--even though my boyfriend was right near him. I came out and gave him my pajama top/tshirt and he stopped crying. I'll try that tonight with the shirt I'm wearing. BTW, thanks for all of your help/tips--I really appreciate it.


Puppies with full bellies get tired like we do. If he hasn't been eating well and finally is, he may be catching up on much needed sleep. I wouldn't rush anything since he is still so young to be away from his mom and siblings. I would just gradually try to teach him the difference between day and night. Bailey would do crazy zoomies before bed, then crash and burn for the night.

It really does get better, I promise. Bailey came home at 12 weeks, but still got upset when he couldn't see me. Taking a shower was a nightmare as I could hear him scream the whole time. I actually had my vet give me the name of a behaviorist because I was convinced he had extreme separation anxiety at four months old. 

Flash forward a few months and Bailey became a teenager. Instead of crying hysterically, he would sneak off and get into trouble! LOL!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Marj:

That's hilarious!

It's only 72 hours, so I know it will get better. That makes sense about catching up and makes me feel relieved. With all of the illness towards the end of my other dog, Trevor's, last months, I'm a little nervous. It took me 8.5 months to convince myself it was okay to adopt someone else--I may be panicky about illnesses and if I'm doing everything right for a while. I'm just relieved he's eating and we just had a play session and a "beauty" break--brushed his hair. Now he's resting again. Did you see my question about the dry heaving or vomiting? Is that something to be concerned about? He didn't throw up--just dry heaved--unless he swallowed.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Marj:
> 
> That's hilarious!
> 
> ...


Are they rally dry heaves or is it more of a reverse sneeze/cough? True dry heaves are not normal. An occasional reverse sneeze or sound like they are clearing their throats is common in small breed dogs.


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

We brought Minnie home from the breeder at 10 weeks. The next day we took her to the vet and she was healthy and was fine to be released from the mother. She has never been a huge eater, she is very picky and very slow to eat. I was scared because I thought she would starve - they will not starve trust me.

I took the advice of my vet, since Min is so little, just 1 lb when we brought her home and just 4 lbs now, we free feed her dry kibble all day. The vet said for little dogs, especially puppies, this is the way to go. I put some out in the morning and fresh around 4 when I get home from work. She eats when she wants and some days its no kibble but some freeze dry food and other days its all kibble. She refuses wet food.

Sometimes she is very thirsty and sometimes not. Sometimes she doesnt want her treats when she does her business on the pad and sometimes all she would eat is treats - if only I would let her lol

So here my pup is, 10 month old, very healthy and at a good weight (according to the vet). She eats when she wants, sometimes that means a midnight fridge raid - she will hop out of bed, eat, do her thing and then jump back into bed.

We bought the vitamin in a tube stuff, she hated it. If she was having a hard time eating I would put a little honey mixed in with warm bottled water and crunch up some of her food...she would lick the bowl clean

The separation anxiety was horrible...started at 6 months and was for both myself and my husband. Now she is fine when I leave and fine if my husband leaves before I do but if he leaves after me all heck breaks loose. She doesnt tear up the house she just screams and barks. We have tried everything, every book, a behavorist, the tricks of the trades if you will....the only thing that worked was puppy daycare. She goes once a week for just 2 hours and she has a ball with the other doggies her size.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

To me it seemed like a dry heave. He threw up in the car on the way home--car sick most likely. It was his first long car ride 1 hour and 20 minutes. He'd only been to the doctor 5 minutes away from the breeder. The heaving seemed similar to that episode in the car.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kd1212 said:


> Marj:
> 
> That's hilarious!
> 
> ...


I can totally relate. My first Maltese was a rescue with a ton of health issues including diabetes and epilepsy. Lady lived to 15.5, but I checked every breath for most of her life. My mindset didn't change much four months later when Bailey came home. 

Does the dry heaving happen right after he eats? I wonder if he has a little kibble stuck in his throat since he is so young?

I would take him to your vet this week for a "meet and greet" just to make sure he is free of parasites, get his weight, etc. Make sure he checks knees also since Maltese are prone to luxating patellas. I would really encourage you to get pet insurance as soon as possible and a "well puppy" checkup right after he comes home will insure that there are no pre-existing conditions that would prevent coverage.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, I was the same way with my first--he was also a rescue and had a heart murmur and then in 2008 developed seizures, which stopped, but then came back in 2012--agonizing to watch. I hardly slept the last year of his life. I'd wake up to make sure he was breathing--same as you.

The heaves are as follows: Last night at 2am. He slept from 12:15 until 2am and was crying--got him a little calm and then the dry heaves. Today, after a long nap and right before he ate dinner--it happened twice one after the other. I had insurance on the other one too. I plan on getting it with this one as well. I'm surprised the pricing is not that much less than my other dog who was 17!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The dry heaves might be from not eating frequently enough. No food is in his tummy but "stomach juices" are ready to work on something. 

A snack before bedtime might be a good idea. (I'm assuming you have a set bedtime for him as well.) But be aware that that might make him want to go potty, too. 

Maybe you should keep a diary of when he eats, how much, and what, and make a note of any more episodes of dry heaves so you can give details about it to your vet when you go.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You might want to start a new thread with a title about the Dry Heaves and a 9 week puppy.

Some of our members are breeders and may be able to help more with that.

For me: It is something I would get to the vet sooner rather than later.

It could be from not eating enough or often enough, but it could also be the first sign of something else like a cold, etc.

Please call your vet and get him in today if possible. He is a 9 week toy breed puppy (even a larger breed at 9 weeks I wouldn't wait) - it is not okay to wait. Sorry. Just my opinion.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

We got our puppy on Friday. He also doesn't eat much. I give him a handful of Merrick Chicken (what the breeder gave us) and he nibbles here and there. He is still really playful, drinks plenty of water, and seems totally fine. I just think it's because they are 2ish pounds.

I agree that you should bring him to the vet asap just for a check up anyway. He will likely ease your mind about the eating situation as well.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Just remember your puppy is tiny so I think it's unrealistic to think he'll eat 1/4 cup of food at one time. By dog is 12 lbs and he only eats about 1/3 cup of food twice a day! So really, if he eats just a little here and there you're probably fine. I think it's normal for them to be picky at first, it's a HUGE adjustment he's going through. So do the chicken sticks if it's been a while since he ate. And soften the food with hot water (I think you said you're doing that). At some point I think you will want to get him on a feeding schedule b/c I think that helps immensely with potty training. The dry heaving could be due to an empty stomach, something to do with too much stomach acid. That will happen to the older pups anyway, but I don't have experience with young maltese puppies and my guy was 10 months when I got him.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I did a little research this morning prior to logging in and the consensus that he has an empty tummy seems to fit the bill. I found this: Puppy Vomiting? The Answers You Need To Help Him

He actually threw up a bit this morning--the yellow liquid. Each time he's been dry heaving or throwing up, it's been on an empty tummy. 

His appetite is definitely there and normalizing. I've got him on an 8:30 schedule for breakfast and he was very excited to eat. He ate everything in his bowl--I gave 1/8th cup and he asked for a little more, so I gave 1/2 of an 1/8th. The bag says 1/2 cup to 2/3 a cup a day for up to 2 pounds to 11 weeks old. He likes a little water and warming it up. I'll call the vet, but I think he should be fine.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> I'd like him to get accustomed to sleeping in a bed next to me--my boyfriend is anti the dog sleeping in the bed. It's funny, night number one was bed, 2 not bad, last night he was up every 1 hour 45 minutes from 12:15 to 6:40--brutal! He's sleeping a lot today, so I hope tonight isn't the same--I've got a 7am conference call!


Oh, I don't think you need worry about this one. I think Maltese prefer to sleep in the bed with us. :HistericalSmiley: when he is older. I too used a pen next to bed with a pad. He will stop the crying soon. Easy for me to say, right. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I stand corrected. No, I wouldn't take up the food after 15 minutes. I would just make sure that he is going to his food bowl and eating AT LEAST four times a day while he's so young. As I stated in my second reply, I was thinking he was older. Keep in mind, his little tummy is very small and he can only put so much in it at a time. If he's peeing, pooping, playing, leaving the food to go pee and coming back to eat again, it sounds like he's doing ok. When it's time for more shots, I would talk to the vet about spacing them apart. Some here will also warn you not to get the Leptospirosis vaccine. Leila had already gotten it when I first read that and she did fine. But please read the topics here on that first. Also, I always have Leila pretreated with Benadryl before getting vaccines to prevent an allergic reaction. I'm so sorry about the loss of your other dog! I hope I didn't word anything else wrong.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pam-wanted to share this---I asked my human doctor and the Vet about pre-treating for vaccines few years back. Both told me that giving Benadryl to a healthy dog before a vaccine does not prevent a bad reaction and in fact could "mask a serious one" delaying or complicating life saving treatment. He says you should wait here 45 minutes at office after a shot. If they do react he is right there to administer the meds stat and you will have the same results with no risk of masking. 
Hugs!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Pam-wanted to share this---I asked my human doctor and the Vet about pre-treating for vaccines few years back. Both told me that giving Benadryl to a healthy dog before a vaccine does not prevent a bad reaction and in fact could "mask a serious one" delaying or complicating life saving treatment. He says you should wait here 45 minutes at office after a shot. If they do react he is right there to administer the meds stat and you will have the same results with no risk of masking.
> Hugs!


I get allergy shots every week and was told the same thing, that taking an antihistamine beforehand can mask a potentially life threatening reaction. I have to wait for 20 minutes after I get my shots before I can leave the office.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

As with a lot of doctors, I guess this is another thing different ones have different opinions. I have never heard from any doctor that it will mask symptoms, but will prevent the reactions. I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule. But I've given it to hundreds of patients over the years to ones who've had reactions to things previously, such as IVP dye and other medications, and it prevented analyphylaxis or other reactions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> As with a lot of doctors, I guess this is another thing different ones have different opinions. I have never heard from any doctor that it will mask symptoms, but will prevent the reactions. I'm sure there are exceptions to every rule. But I've given it to hundreds of patients over the years to ones who've had reactions to things previously, such as IVP dye and other medications, and it prevented analyphylaxis or other reactions.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pam-boy that is true, turn the corner get a diff opinion...:HistericalSmiley: 
I've been told same things from proffersor/nurses in my family about human uses. Sounds pretty much same for pets. My Vet said he uses it too, but for me to say Benadryl prevents reactions is too broad. He said if a dog has no previous reactions, he would wait to see how he reacts without any possible masking. Seeing this could affect if/how he would give future shots. He said a dog that has had a serious reaction is totally diff topic, and they may not even receive vaccines. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As I have mentioned about a million times---I and my vet do not pre-treat w/Benadryl due to possible masking of initial response. I also know other dogs on this forum (April's & Marie's dogs) who were pre-treated & had serious reactions in spite of that pretreatment. Lisi is highly reactive (has had 3 analyphylaxic reactions to vaccines). 
I also have analyphylaxic reactions to local anesthesia and do not pretreat. There is a huge discrepancy of opinion on this topic.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> As I have mentioned about a million times---I and my vet do not pre-treat w/Benadryl due to possible masking of initial response. I also know other dogs on this forum (April's & Marie's dogs) who were pre-treated & had serious reactions in spite of that pretreatment. Lisi is highly reactive (has had 3 analyphylaxic reactions to vaccines).
> I also have analyphylaxic reactions to local anesthesia and do not pretreat. There is a huge discrepancy of opinion on this topic.


Sandi--Oh, geeez I remember Lisel and you saying this. That must been so scary. Before reading some posts here from Sue and you I took Sammie in for a vaccine and asked Vet to give Benadryl first. He asks if he has had a reaction? I said no but it will prevent one. He explained that pre treating could cover even a mild one and this is vital info to know because adverse reactions can increase with future vaccines.


----------

